# Variador de Frecuencia Electronico



## bboy_poi (Ago 27, 2007)

Pues tengo un equipo que usa diferentes frecuencias de transmision, canales. Es decir, puede estar en 800 canales diferentes..

Necesitaria saber, como hacen, por ejemplo los estereos de los autos, para seleccionar la frecuencia de radio con botoncitos, es decir digitalmente.

Desde ya gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 27, 2007)

La palabra clave es PLL.

Basicamente se trata de generar una señal digital y compararla con la del oscilador y mediante un diodo varicap ajustar la sintonia. Cuando el oscilador varia un poco la frecuencia debido a la temperatura, a los componentes.. automaticamente se reajusta el circuito.

La gracia del tema  es que con un cuarzo es muy facil tener una señal muy estable.
La señal de radio/oscilador se divide digitalmente para trabajar a unos pocos MHz.
Utilizando un contador programable programas la frecuencia de sintonizacion.

Hay en el mercado integrados especializados para esta tarea que con pocos componentes puedes tener un PLL.

Normalmente se utilizan micros para visualizar el valor en la pantalla. Aunque algunas radios antiguas ponian un frecuencimetro.

Tambien hay modulos ya costruidos como una caja con un PLL+ sintonizador de radio.



http://www.electronica2000.com/temas/pll.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2007)

A ver si esto te sirve:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lazo_de_seguimiento_de_fase

Esto esta en ingles pero mejor explicado
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase-locked_loop

Esta es la forma de cambiar la frecuencia del oscilador, los "botoncitos" mandan al PLL el dato por el cual dividir la frecuencia de oscilacion desde alguna memoria.


----------



## Cursed (Ago 27, 2007)

800 canales?, estas hablando de OFDM?, y hablas de estereos de autos?, acaso te refieres acaso a sistemas de DAB, XM, DRM, IBOC?

Si es eso el sintonizador es muy diferente a un PLL, pero si no es asi, tambien prueba buscandolos siguientes conceptos:

Circuito Tanque o Resonante, Filtro activo, y Trimmer.


----------

